
How “Live” Is Google Compute Engine Live Migration? - avivl
https://blog.doit-intl.com/how-live-is-google-compute-engine-live-migration-f875e96ba923
======
vadimska
Live Migration is such an awesome feature on Google Cloud. Instead of getting
emails saying "your instance is running on degraded hardware, please reboot",
your instance is just automagically being migrated to another physical machine
with almost no impact on your workload.

------
ranr
"geolocate requests coming thru Google Load-Balancer for free" WOW, this is
amazing! Thank you DoiT International for sharing and for Google Cloud for
making this happen!

------
neter145
Live migration is something other cloud vendors shoud learn how to do:)

Thank you

